

Map of Pangea supercontinent with current nation borders - rickyconnolly
http://eatrio.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/10.-pangea_politik.jpg

======
claudius
I am not a specialist when it comes to maps, but wouldn’t another projection,
one that preserves area, be more helpful here? Greenland just looks tiny.

~~~
rspeer
I'm not sure what the projection is (in particular, what's happening at the
map edges), but Greenland appears to be the correct size.

It is smaller than Australia, for example.

------
rspeer
This is cool. What's the source?

